# Dro for pdm30



## Blouin55 (Jan 26, 2022)

Some body ever tried dro on King Canada PDM30


----------



## David_R8 (Jan 26, 2022)

A DRO can always be added. The off-shore kits are generic and need local engineering to install but they can be easily installed.


----------



## phaxtris (Jan 26, 2022)

i have a dro on my pdm 30


----------



## Blouin55 (Jan 26, 2022)

phaxtris said:


> i have a dro on my pdm 30


Do you like it?
Where did yu buy it?
2 or 3 axis


----------



## phaxtris (Jan 26, 2022)

i have one of the ali express 3 axis ones ( https://www.aliexpress.com/item/33021665603.html?spm=a2g0o.9042311.0.0.27424c4dwryJFJ ), i believe it cost 260 to my door

overall its good, makes the mill quite a bit easier to use, adds some cool functions like bolt circles and whatnot....i keep the manual handy for said cool functions

.....and it make the mill look all 1980's cool....so thats gotta be worth something

its a bit of a project to install, some drilling and tapping into the machine, a bit of figuring and planning here and there, but well worth it imo....i would do it again for sure.......that and the power feed, cranking that x axis gets old real fast


----------



## Blouin55 (Jan 27, 2022)

phaxtris said:


> i have one of the ali express 3 axis ones ( https://www.aliexpress.com/item/33021665603.html?spm=a2g0o.9042311.0.0.27424c4dwryJFJ ), i believe it cost 260 to my door
> 
> overall its good, makes the mill quite a bit easier to use, adds some cool functions like bolt circles and whatnot....i keep the manual handy for said cool functions
> 
> ...


First i'll have to work as it is for the next few months (i 'll get the machine in march only), after i'll surely buy one of those.
Already had  a look for the power feed on Vevor site.
Thanks


----------



## Six O Two (Jan 27, 2022)

I had put an inexpensive iGaging 2-axis DRO on my RF30 when I still had it, but I only put it on just before I sold the thing, so I didn't get the chance to use it that much...


----------



## YYCHM (Jan 27, 2022)

Six O Two said:


> I had put an inexpensive iGaging 2-axis DRO on my RF30 when I still had it, but I only put it on just before I sold the thing, so I didn't get the chance to use it that much...



@historicalarms reported that IGaging DROs didn't work well on his RF30 clone.  Couldn't handle the vibration.


----------



## Six O Two (Jan 27, 2022)

YYCHM said:


> @historicalarms reported that IGaging DROs didn't work well on his RF30 clone.  Couldn't handle the vibration.



Huh, interesting. It worked fine for me, but like I said - not a long term test. I suppose the sort of work being done and the quality of the machine would play into the amount of vibration as well. Although if I were to do it again today with pricing being what it is, I'd probably go with a chinese ebay/aliexpress DRO kit.


----------



## YYCHM (Jan 27, 2022)

Six O Two said:


> Huh, interesting. It worked fine for me, but like I said - not a long term test. I suppose the sort of work being done and the quality of the machine would play into the amount of vibration as well. Although if I were to do it again today with pricing being what it is, I'd probably go with a chinese ebay/aliexpress DRO kit.



This was quite some time ago, IGaging may have improved since then.  I had IGaging DROs on my lathe and they worked ok for that.  But, Ya for the price just get a full feature 3 axis chinese DRO kit.


----------



## Blouin55 (Feb 24, 2022)

phaxtris said:


> i have one of the ali express 3 axis ones ( https://www.aliexpress.com/item/33021665603.html?spm=a2g0o.9042311.0.0.27424c4dwryJFJ ), i believe it cost 260 to my door
> 
> overall its good, makes the mill quite a bit easier to use, adds some cool functions like bolt circles and whatnot....i keep the manual handy for said cool functions
> 
> ...


Theere are different lenghts for the dro...i try to get the page but not available.
Could you please give  me some more info about the model you get, could be very helpfull.
Thanks


----------



## phaxtris (Feb 24, 2022)

Blouin55 said:


> Theere are different lenghts for the dro...i try to get the page but not available.
> Could you please give  me some more info about the model you get, could be very helpfull.
> Thanks


Yea I just checked the link, and then checked the seller's store, that perticular model doesn't seem to be available any more. All of the 3 axis dro's are pretty much the same other than the display, pick whichever you like the most I guess

When you actually order the dro the seller will.message you about what lengths you need, make sure you measure your machine, the king literature is incorrect...ask me how I know....once you supply them with the lengths you require they will package it all up and put it on the slow boat


----------



## Susquatch (Feb 24, 2022)

phaxtris said:


> Yea I just checked the link, and then checked the seller's store, that perticular model doesn't seem to be available any more. All of the 3 axis dro's are pretty much the same other than the display, pick whichever you like the most I guess
> 
> When you actually order the dro the seller will.message you about what lengths you need, make sure you measure your machine, the king literature is incorrect...ask me how I know....once you supply them with the lengths you require they will package it all up and put it on the slow boat



Or, if you find one with free FedEx Shipping, it hits an airplane and it's here in two weeks.


----------



## Blouin55 (Feb 24, 2022)

phaxtris said:


> Yea I just checked the link, and then checked the seller's store, that perticular model doesn't seem to be available any more. All of the 3 axis dro's are pretty much the same other than the display, pick whichever you like the most I guess
> 
> When you actually order the dro the seller will.message you about what lengths you need, make sure you measure your machine, the king literature is incorrect...ask me how I know....once you supply them with the lengths you require they will package it all up and put it on the slow boat


I'm just looking for what are the measurements required.


----------



## YYCHM (Feb 24, 2022)

Blouin55 said:


> I'm just looking for what are the measurements required.



Best to measure your machine.


----------



## phaxtris (Feb 24, 2022)

Blouin55 said:


> I'm just looking for what are the measurements required.


You need to know the travel required on your x y and z


----------



## Blouin55 (Feb 24, 2022)

phaxtris said:


> Yea I just checked the link, and then checked the seller's store, that perticular model doesn't seem to be available any more. All of the 3 axis dro's are pretty much the same other than the display, pick whichever you like the most I guess
> 
> When you actually order the dro the seller will.message you about what lengths you need, make sure you measure your machine, the king literature is incorrect...ask me how I know....once you supply them with the lengths you require they will package it all up and put it on the slow boat


Yes i want to know how to measure the lenghts (travel).


----------



## phaxtris (Feb 24, 2022)

Blouin55 said:


> Yes i want to know how to measure the lenghts.


Crank your x travel all the way one way, make a sharpie mark accross the split where table moves and the base doesn't, crank the x travel all the way the other way.....measure the distance between the sharpie marks, repete similar technique for the y and z


----------



## David_R8 (Feb 24, 2022)

Blouin55 said:


> Yes i want to know how to measure the lenghts.


When I ordered mine I just used the length of my table for X and the travel of the Y plus whatever they say to add.


----------



## Blouin55 (Feb 24, 2022)

Blouin55 said:


> Yes i want to know how to measure the lenghts (travel).


This is the specs from king Canada.  Is it the correct measurements


----------



## Blouin55 (Feb 24, 2022)

phaxtris said:


> Crank your x travel all the way one way, make a sharpie mark accross the split where table moves and the base doesn't, crank the x travel all the way the other way.....measure the distance between the sharpie marks, repete similar technique for the y and z


I'll do those measurements before ordering.
Thanks


----------



## phaxtris (Feb 24, 2022)

Blouin55 said:


> This is the specs from king Canada.  Is it the correct measurements


You better check, I ordered my scales from the king canada specs because I didn't have the machine yet, the x travel was like 2" longer than the specs, as a result my x scale is to short and i loose some table travel


----------



## Blouin55 (Feb 24, 2022)

phaxtris said:


> You better check, I ordered my scales from the king canada specs because I didn't have the machine yet, the x travel was like 2" longer than the specs, as a result my x scale is to short and k loose some table travel


For sure i'll do thanks


----------



## David_R8 (Feb 24, 2022)

phaxtris said:


> You better check, I ordered my scales from the king canada specs because I didn't have the machine yet, the x travel was like 2" longer than the specs, as a result my x scale is to short and k loose some table travel.


@Blouin55 the scales aren't sold by the inch so go with the table width. That way you will be assured of having full travel.


----------



## Susquatch (Feb 24, 2022)

David_R8 said:


> @Blouin55 the scales aren't sold by the inch so go with the table width. That way you will be assured of having full travel.



I'd be careful of that @Blouin55. Some of the places I shopped wanted travel length and some wanted scale length. You don't want to get confused and order something that ends up longer than your bed because then the ends will hang out. Personally I think it's safer to measure the travel and then add whatever is needed for the ends plus a bit.  The travel will always be a fair bit less than the bed so you are guaranteed of a good fit that way. 

Another way to do it would be to order magnetic scales that are clearly longer than you need because they are easy to trim. Glass can be trimmed too, but not so easily.


----------



## Tom O (Feb 25, 2022)

DRO PRO’S have good videos on how to measure both mill and lathe.



			DRO PROS Digital Readout beats Heidenhain Newall Acurite Sargon Fagor


----------

